# Interesting read on the Second Law of Thermodynamics



## Thanatos (Jan 23, 2014)

Pretty cool stuff going on here with Mr. England's research. Look forward to seeing more data and research on the topic.

https://www.simonsfoundation.org/quanta/20140122-a-new-physics-theory-of-life/


----------



## bullethead (Jan 23, 2014)

Every day a step closer.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 23, 2014)

Awesome.


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 24, 2014)

bullethead said:


> Every day a step closer.



More and more evidence of the processes and systems that God created for us to thrive in right?


----------



## bullethead (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanatos said:


> More and more evidence of the processes and systems that God created for us to thrive in right?



Well that evidence certainly eliminates many of the creation stories told throughout the world so it certainly rules out many of the tens of thousands of Gods. I assume your assertion of "God" somehow means a specific God and I am guessing that is the God of Abraham, but he is eliminated based off what his believers tell me is his inspired account of creation as told in the Bible.

Though you are making a good case for Pangu and I might just jump on that bandwagon.


----------



## jmharris23 (Jan 24, 2014)

bullethead said:


> Well that evidence certainly eliminates many of the creation stories told throughout the world so it certainly rules out many of the tens of thousands of Gods. I assume your assertion of "God" somehow means a specific God and I am guessing that is the God of Abraham, but he is eliminated based off what his believers tell me is his inspired account of creation as told in the Bible.
> 
> Though you are making a good case for Pangu and I might just jump on that bandwagon.



Why exactly does it rule out a creation story?


----------



## bullethead (Jan 24, 2014)

jmharris23 said:


> Why exactly does it rule out a creation story?



It doesn't rule out "A" creation story....it is a creation story. If this theory turns out be valid it just rules out the creation stories that are specific and tell a different version.

Humans and their types have been around for about 2 million years. It took 1,999,990 years for them to start to read, write and have an understanding of how to live together in large numbers. Out of those last ten thousand years the latest 150years have been where advances and understandings about many subjects have really made progress to the point where it either affirms or refutes earlier theories. 
I would think that a God (pick one) that was going to tell us about how life got started on this planet would have nailed it spot on when he shared his story. Had recent findings let the experts to think we were whipped up from clay and dust and suddenly alive within seconds, and looked "modern" and could talk and communicate with a known language then I am all for believing in "those" types of creation stories. If by some chance the findings point to a more likely scenario then I tend to think a God would have told us about that scenario thousands of years ago when we were able to understand it...and if not understand it at least write about it and have generations wonder about it until it pans out.


----------



## jmharris23 (Jan 24, 2014)

Pardon me, I misread your initial post. 

As to your response to my question, I've always been of the mindset, that the Bible tells us what we need to know, but it doesn't tell us everything that we would like to know. 

I am also of the mindset that the bible is not a scientific journal written by scientists but a theological work written by inspired men to explain the person and workings of a creator God to an ancient culture, I have no problem with the fact that the 7-day period written about in Genesis may have taken millions of years to unfold.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jan 24, 2014)

I sincerely hope this article doesn't accurately represent what passes for intellect or wisdom in our scientific community.  If it does we are in much more dire straits that I had previously recognized.


----------



## 660griz (Jan 24, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> I sincerely hope this article doesn't accurately represent what passes for intellect or wisdom in our scientific community.  If it does we are in much more dire straits that I had previously recognized.



I think this pretty much sums it up, “thinking more broadly is where many scientific breakthroughs are made.”


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jan 24, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> I sincerely hope this article doesn't accurately represent what passes for intellect or wisdom in our scientific community.  If it does we are in much more dire straits that I had previously recognized.




Said the guy who ate his words when we found out that the Earth in fact, wasn't flat.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 24, 2014)

jmharris23 said:


> Pardon me, I misread your initial post.
> 
> As to your response to my question, I've always been of the mindset, that the Bible tells us what we need to know, but it doesn't tell us everything that we would like to know.
> 
> I am also of the mindset that the bible is not a scientific journal written by scientists but a theological work written by inspired men to explain the person and workings of a creator God to an ancient culture, I have no problem with the fact that the 7-day period written about in Genesis may have taken millions of years to unfold.



I don't think the Bible has to be scientific. Shouldn't it be God-Knowledge accurate though? If the creator of creation tells a man to "write this down" and proceeds to tell all who will read it that the First man was made from Dust and was named Adam, and then goes on to tell us all about Adam having conversations with a woman that was created from his rib and these conversations consisted of an understandable language and these humans were modern in appearance.....well that does not have anything to do with a million year timeline that unfolded. It is specific. It supposedly is the word of God. Why would anyone think it is anything other than exactly as written coming from Gods mouth to the tip of the pen? I can't see where those things would be something we "need to know" especially if we KNOW things did not happen that way. If Adam and Eve were the first two humans they were extremely modern for being the 2 million years old earliest humans.....if they were the first two humans of 6000 years ago then someone overlooked everyone else that was already on the planet.

In today's world it would still be somewhat god-like if 5000 years ago the second law of thermodynamics was mentioned in Genesis. Surely God knows all about it and knew eventually some humans would figure it out. But the most outlandish sci-fi creations they could come up with in those ages are not at all far fetched today. They just are not god-like now. The times have passed the stories and now excuses are made as to why the stories don't hold up instead of the works of God transcending times.
If the initial stories were advanced enough for who God wanted to reach then he should update the stories now, fill in some blanks, and give a little more detail for the advanced minds.

It took about 1500 years to have enough written down to become the Bible(well Christian Bible), yet it covers about 6000 years of material. It seems as though most of the 40 authors were anonymous and were not first hand eye witnesses of any of it. If a God is as God-like as it is made out to be I cannot except that it would choose inept writers or tell stories that just are not true.
I can accept the concept of a God but nothing contained in the stories of the Bible that I was raised on is God-like at all. It was thought up by man,written by man and reading it is enough proof to me that a God had nothing to do with any of it. I cannot imagine that anything worthy of being called "GOD" would have it's name associated with that kind of information and work.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 24, 2014)

jmharris23 said:


> Pardon me, I misread your initial post.
> 
> As to your response to my question, I've always been of the mindset, that the Bible tells us what we need to know, but it doesn't tell us everything that we would like to know.
> 
> I am also of the mindset that the bible is not a scientific journal written by scientists but a theological work written by inspired men to explain the person and workings of a creator God to an ancient culture, I have no problem with the fact that the 7-day period written about in Genesis may have taken millions of years to unfold.



Do we really need to know inaccurate information? What would be the purpose of needing to know something like that?


----------



## bullethead (Jan 24, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> I sincerely hope this article doesn't accurately represent what passes for intellect or wisdom in our scientific community.  If it does we are in much more dire straits that I had previously recognized.



As compared to intellect and wisdom contained in the writings of your God???


----------



## jmharris23 (Jan 24, 2014)

bullethead said:


> I don't think the Bible has to be scientific. Shouldn't it be God-Knowledge accurate though? If the creator of creation tells a man to "write this down" and proceeds to tell all who will read it that the First man was made from Dust and was named Adam, and then goes on to tell us all about Adam having conversations with a woman that was created from his rib and these conversations consisted of an understandable language and these humans were modern in appearance.....well that does not have anything to do with a million year timeline that unfolded. It is specific. It supposedly is the word of God. Why would anyone think it is anything other than exactly as written coming from Gods mouth to the tip of the pen? I can't see where those things would be something we "need to know" especially if we KNOW things did not happen that way. If Adam and Eve were the first two humans they were extremely modern for being the 2 million years old earliest humans.....if they were the first two humans of 6000 years ago then someone overlooked everyone else that was already on the planet.
> 
> In today's world it would still be somewhat god-like if 5000 years ago the second law of thermodynamics was mentioned in Genesis. Surely God knows all about it and knew eventually some humans would figure it out. But the most outlandish sci-fi creations they could come up with in those ages are not at all far fetched today. They just are not god-like now. The times have passed the stories and now excuses are made as to why the stories don't hold up instead of the works of God transcending times.
> If the initial stories were advanced enough for who God wanted to reach then he should update the stories now, fill in some blanks, and give a little more detail for the advanced minds.
> ...



I understand completely. 

On my side I can accept that an infinite God uses finite language to speak to and through finite man. 

I have no idea how modern Adam and Eve may have been? Only that they were human in origin and were able to think and make distinction between right and wrong. 

No more than you can accept what you see as the theoretical words of the bible can I accept the theories of men like Darwin and his disciples, and that's what they are, right? Theories? 

No one KNOWS where or how man originated. No one KNOWS how long the world has been in existence. It's a best guess situation. 

You put your faith in man, and I put mine in a creator God. 

As far as knowing in accurate information, who says its inaccurate, it may just be incomplete. 

Do I need to know the answer to everything? No. I don't. 

But I understand that you may. As to why God wouldn't give us that, I don't know, but if he is God, that's his prerogative and not mine.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 24, 2014)

jmharris23 said:


> I understand completely.
> 
> On my side I can accept that an infinite God uses finite language to speak to and through finite man.
> 
> ...



There is a huge difference in theories and Scientific Theories.

from: http://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scientific_theory

In everyday speech, the word "theory" is used as a "best guess". In modern science, a scientific theory is a tested and expanded hypothesis that explains many experiments and fits ideas together in a framework. If anyone finds a case where all or part of a scientific theory is false, then that theory is either changed or thrown out.

An example of a scientific theory that underwent many changes is the germ theory of disease. In ancient times, people believed that diseases were caused by the gods, or by curses, or by improper behavior. Germs were unknown, because germs are too small to see. With the invention of the microscope, germs were discovered, and the germ theory of disease was proposed. Thanks to the germ theory of disease, many diseases can now be cured. However, the germ theory of disease had to be modified, because some diseases are not caused by germs. The flu and scurvy are examples of diseases that are not caused by germs, but viruses or poor nutrition. Scientists modified the germ theory of disease, so that today we would state that theory as "Some diseases are caused by germs."

To be a scientific theory, a theory must be tested a large number of times, by many different scientists in many different places, and must pass the test every time. It must be stated exactly, often using mathematics. And it must fit in with all of the other scientific theories. Science has many branches. Physics, chemistry, biology, geology, and astronomy are some of the major branches of science. A scientific theory in one branch of science must hold true in all of the other branches of science. For example, the atomic theory of matter, that all matter is made up of atoms, was discovered using physics, but the chemicals used in chemistry, the living tissue used in biology, the rocks studied in geology, and the planets studied in astronomy are all made up of atoms. The atomic theory of matter holds in every area of science.

Sometimes scientists come up with a theory that is wrong. The discovery of an exception to a scientific theory is a major event, and a scientist can become famous by discovering an exception to a rule. Einstein became famous for his theory of relativity, which found an exception to Isaac Newton's laws of motion. Newton's theory, which had been accepted for hundreds of years, had to be changed, and has been changed.

Here is a list of some of the major theories of modern science. These theories have been tested thousands of times, and no exception has been found.

    The atomic theory of matter: all matter is made up of atoms.
    The law of conservation of mass and energy: in chemical and physical reactions, mass and energy stay the same, in atomic reactions, mass is changed to energy or energy to mass according to the formula E = mc2.
    The cell theory of living things: all living things are made up of cells.
    The tectonic theory of geology: the surface of the earth is composed of tectonic plates, which move slowly.
    The galactic theory of astronomy: planets orbit stars, stars cluster in galaxies.
    The periodic table of elements: atoms are distinguished by their atomic number and atomic weight, and can be arranged in a table which illustrates their properties.
    The theory of relativity: scientific laws hold in different frames of reference.
    Quantum theory: the smallest amount of energy is a "quantum unit", and all energy comes in multiples of this amount.
    The theory of evolution: It explains how living things changed over a long time, and how they have come to be the way they are.



jmharris23 said:


> No one KNOWS where or how man originated. No one KNOWS how long the world has been in existence. It's a best guess situation.
> 
> You put your faith in man, and I put mine in a creator God.
> 
> As far as knowing in accurate information, who says its inaccurate, it may just be incomplete.


We know that many things said in the Bible are inaccurate. They have been proven to be wrong. Anything that is incomplete does not seem like good work let alone God work.



jmharris23 said:


> Do I need to know the answer to everything? No. I don't.
> 
> But I understand that you may. As to why God wouldn't give us that, I don't know, but if he is God, that's his prerogative and not mine.


I can't say I need to know the answer to everything either but I am not so content to ignore the things we do have answers to or challenge my mind when some answers don't add up.


----------



## jmharris23 (Jan 24, 2014)

I understand that...but anything involving the origin of man is unproven theory. If science could prove the origin of man, it would. 

What exactly in the bible has been proven wrong?


----------



## bullethead (Jan 24, 2014)

More on the Theory of the Origin of Life
http://philipmarais.scienceblog.com...cs-and-a-theory-of-the-origin-of-life-itself/


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 24, 2014)

bullethead said:


> There is a huge difference in theories and Scientific Theories.
> 
> from: http://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scientific_theory
> 
> ...



You aren't really using Wikipedia as a scientific source are you ?????????


----------



## 660griz (Jan 24, 2014)

Would any source, other than the Bible, really matter to folks using the Bible?

"The Theory of Evolution by Natural Selection is our best explanation for the fact of evolution. It has been tested and scrutinised for over 150 years, and is supported by all the relevant observations."

http://www.notjustatheory.com/


----------



## bullethead (Jan 24, 2014)

jmharris23 said:


> I understand that...but anything involving the origin of man is unproven theory. If science could prove the origin of man, it would.
> 
> What exactly in the bible has been proven wrong?



4 legged insects.

We can make this a 3 pager of examples.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 24, 2014)

Inthegarge said:


> You aren't really using Wikipedia as a scientific source are you ?????????



Trying to keep things simple. If anything posted in the wiki article is untrue please let me know.

Never mind, just let me know if this satisfies you.
http://www.nationalacademies.org/evolution/TheoryOrFact.html


----------



## jmharris23 (Jan 24, 2014)

bullethead said:


> 4 legged insects.
> 
> We can make this a 3 pager of examples.




You could.....but again I don't see the bible as a scientific journal. It was written thousands of years ago to explain theological issues, not bugs. If it had said that insects had the right amount of legs I am sure it wouldn't have mattered in the least to its original audience and therefore it doesn't matter in the least to me. 

That said, I know these conversations go nowhere, but I keep coming back for punishment.

I guess I just really love talking to you guys


----------



## bullethead (Jan 24, 2014)

jmharris23 said:


> You could.....but again I don't see the bible as a scientific journal. It was written thousands of years ago to explain theological issues, not bugs. If it had said that insects had the right amount of legs I am sure it wouldn't have mattered in the least to its original audience and therefore it doesn't matter in the least to me.
> 
> That said, I know these conversations go nowhere, but I keep coming back for punishment.
> 
> I guess I just really love talking to you guys



Who says the Bible was written to explain theological issues? I thought it was the word of God. Wouldn't the God you worship know how many legs an insect has?

If there are errors in common knowledge things(not punctuation, grammar, translation etc) that we know are not true how are we to know if the far fetched things are equally error-ed? 
God would know the Earth revolves around the Sun....man back then obviously might not even though the Earth and Sun are right there for them to observe daily. If they can get that wrong, with God's help mind you....how am I to be sure the things they wrote about in detail, that supposedly happened hundreds and thousands of years before these men were alive, are accurate?

I look forward to these conversations also. Hard to find this level of brain teasing in many places. It is Enjoyable.


----------



## ambush80 (Jan 24, 2014)

jmharris23 said:


> You could.....but again I don't see the bible as a scientific journal. It was written thousands of years ago to explain theological issues, not bugs. If it had said that insects had the right amount of legs I am sure it wouldn't have mattered in the least to its original audience and therefore it doesn't matter in the least to me.
> 
> That said, I know these conversations go nowhere, but I keep coming back for punishment.
> 
> I guess I just really love talking to you guys



But we know better now than they did.  We know better now about the nature of god(s) too.


----------



## jmharris23 (Jan 24, 2014)

ambush80 said:


> We know better now about the nature of god(s) too.



Says you


----------



## bullethead (Jan 24, 2014)

jmharris23 said:


> You could.....but again I don't see the bible as a scientific journal. It was written thousands of years ago to explain theological issues, not bugs. If it had said that insects had the right amount of legs I am sure it wouldn't have mattered in the least to its original audience and therefore it doesn't matter in the least to me.
> 
> That said, I know these conversations go nowhere, but I keep coming back for punishment.
> 
> I guess I just really love talking to you guys



Do you think the people back then were eating all the 6 legged insects they could round up? If it was not about "bugs" why did God feel the need to include  specific details about which ones to eat?


----------



## jmharris23 (Jan 24, 2014)

bullethead said:


> Who says the Bible was written to explain theological issues? I thought it was the word of God.



It is the Word of God. Written to man to explain God's relationship to man and man's relationship to God. 


I don't go to the bible to get scientific data on bugs. 

I can do that on Wikipedia.


----------



## ambush80 (Jan 24, 2014)

jmharris23 said:


> Says you




Says I.  I'm glad you come sit at the kiddie table with us every once in a while.


----------



## jmharris23 (Jan 24, 2014)

bullethead said:


> Do you think the people back then were eating all the 6 legged insects they could round up? If it was not about "bugs" why did God feel the need to include  specific details about which ones to eat?



Well since you asked, I think the original audience knew exactly what the author intended and that you are nit-picking. That's what I think.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 24, 2014)

jmharris23 said:


> It is the Word of God. Written to man to explain God's relationship to man and man's relationship to God.
> 
> 
> I don't go to the bible to get scientific data on bugs.
> ...



Does God know about the "bugs" he created? Does God know science? Wouldn't God know everything there is to know about...well everything?
If the Bible is God's word shouldn't the contents be in agreement with God's knowledge?


----------



## bullethead (Jan 24, 2014)

jmharris23 said:


> Well since you asked, I think the original audience knew exactly what the author intended and that you are nit-picking. That's what I think.



So I shouldn't concern myself with the errors of an all knowledgeable deity, I should just believe that the known things are wrong for a reason and the far fetched things are spot on?

What did the author intend that the original audience would know then that I cannot understand now? I take it that I should not eat 4 legged insects that do not exist.


----------



## jmharris23 (Jan 24, 2014)

bullethead said:


> Does God know about the "bugs" he created? Does God know science? Wouldn't God know everything there is to know about...well everything?
> If the Bible is God's word shouldn't the contents be in agreement with God's knowledge?



I'm sure he does


----------



## bullethead (Jan 24, 2014)

jmharris23 said:


> I'm sure he does



What about this one?
"If the Bible is God's word shouldn't the contents be in agreement with God's knowledge?"


----------



## jmharris23 (Jan 24, 2014)

bullethead said:


> So I shouldn't concern myself with the errors of an all knowledgeable deity, I should just believe that the known things are wrong for a reason and the far fetched things are spot on?
> 
> What did the author intend that the original audience would know then that I cannot understand now? I take it that I should not eat 4 legged insects that do not exist.



You should if you want. We'll never convince each other


----------



## bullethead (Jan 24, 2014)

jmharris23 said:


> You should if you want. We'll never convince each other



I don't think I would need convincing if they were the words of a God.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 24, 2014)

Now I have to figure how the Sun was made after the Earth and how it revolves around the Earth.


----------



## jmharris23 (Jan 24, 2014)

bullethead said:


> I don't think I would need convincing if they were the words of a God.



That's where we disagree most of all.......I think if the bible were scientifically and technically correct in every aspect and yet still told the story in such a way that man was sinful and needed a savior, you'd still reject it on that premise alone. 

I may be wrong there though so feel free to set me straight.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 24, 2014)

jmharris23 said:


> That's where we disagree most of all.......I think if the bible were scientifically and technically correct in every aspect and yet still told the story in such a way that man was sinful and needed a savior, you'd still reject it on that premise alone.
> 
> I may be wrong there though so feel free to set me straight.



How could I doubt it if it has shown me that everything else not only stood up to scrutiny but was so clear and precise no one could question it? I would be much more impressed that men over the span of 1500 years starting a thousand years before Jesus were privy to information that we are only beginning to understand now and also wrote things that are too futuristic for us to understand but have scientists going in directions they never thought possible. That would be God worthy. 
Instead we have some very talented minds writing all kinds of advanced(for their time) things over a 1500 year span. Someone finally pieced them together to tell a story. Other writings of the same time that told similar stories were never included though. And the writings that did make it, while In My Opinion are a wonderful read, are also IMO, very... extremely... man made. It gives me all the ammo I need for doubt. When most of these things can be found nowhere else in recorded history it reminds of the other great works of fiction.
When I was a staunch believer I never questioned it even though some things were "odd". When I did want to know more I felt guilty. Then finally over many years I thought this is GOD's work no matter how much I prod and pry he will set me straight with an indisputable back hand of his work that will stand up to all skeptics and scrutiny.
Yet here I am.


----------



## Terminal Idiot (Jan 25, 2014)

@jm
If your children brought home a math book from school and it taught this:
2+2=4
2+7=9
3+8=72
17-4=13
234-34=200
54-11=7486
10x12=120
13x13=47685534
Would you be comfortable with the knowledge being instilled in your kids brain? Would you question the author? Would you make excuses for the author - saying we should ignore the bad information, and focus on the items we know are correct?

And for the record, not that anyone cares what I think, I think you come here just to try and get us worked up with your non responses. Which seems par for the course in this forum. You type lots of words but never really give answers.


----------



## drippin' rock (Jan 25, 2014)

Terminal Idiot said:


> @jm
> If your children brought home a math book from school and it taught this:
> 2+2=4
> 2+7=9
> ...



But don't you understand that there are no answers?  You choose something to believe, then spend time learning about and/or defending that position.  You believe in God, or you believe in science, or some combination of the two.  We can quip back and forth, but at the end of the day we are left with unanswerable questions.


----------



## Terminal Idiot (Jan 25, 2014)

There are some answers. Like 4 legged bugs.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 25, 2014)

Terminal Idiot said:


> There are some answers. Like 4 legged bugs.



and these that do not match up with science

Genesis

"In the beginning"
When was the universe created?
The Gap Theory 1:1-2

The Genesis 1 creation account conflicts with the order of events that are known to science. In Genesis, the earth is created before light and stars, birds and whales before reptiles and insects, and flowering plants before any animals. The order of events known from science is just the opposite. 1:1-2:3

God creates light and separates light from darkness, and day from night, on the first day. Yet he didn't make the light producing objects (the sun and the stars) until the fourth day (1:14-19). And how could there be "the evening and the morning" on the first day if there was no sun to mark them? 1:3-5

God spends one-sixth of his entire creative effort (the second day) working on a solid firmament. This strange structure, which God calls heaven, is intended to separate the higher waters from the lower waters. 1:6-8

Plants are made on the third day before there was a sun to drive their photosynthetic processes (1:14-19). 1:11

God lets "the earth bring forth" the plants, rather than creating them directly. Maybe Genesis is not so anti-evolution after all. 1:11

In an apparent endorsement of astrology, God places the sun, moon, and stars in the firmament so that they can be used "for signs". This, of course, is exactly what astrologers do: read "the signs" in the Zodiac in an effort to predict what will happen on Earth. 1:14

God makes two lights: "the greater light [the sun] to rule the day, and the lesser light [the moon] to rule the night." But the moon is not a light, but only reflects light from the sun. And why, if God made the moon to "rule the night", does it spend half of its time moving through the daytime sky? 1:16

"He made the stars also." God spends a day making light (before making the stars) and separating light from darkness; then, at the end of a hard day's work, and almost as an afterthought, he makes the trillions of stars. 1:16

"And God set them [the stars] in the firmament of the heaven to give light upon the earth." 1:17

In verse 11, God "let the earth bring forth" the plants. Now he has the earth "bring forth" the animals as well. So maybe the creationists have it all wrong. Maybe God created livings things through the process of evolution. 1:24

God gave humans dominion over every other living thing on earth. 1:26

God commands us to "be fruitful and multiply, and replenish the earth, and subdue it: and have dominion over ... every living thing that moveth upon the earth." 1:28

"I have given you every herb ... and every tree ... for meat."
Since many plants have evolved poisons to protect against animals that would like to eat them, God's advice is more than a little reckless. Would you tell your children to go out in the garden and eat whatever plants they encounter? Of course not. But then, you are much nicer and smarter than God. 1:29

All animals were originally herbivores. Tapeworms, vampire bats, mosquitoes, and barracudas -- all were strict vegetarians, as they were created by God. 1:30

"God saw every thing that he had made, and, behold, it was very good." He purposefully designed a system that ensures the suffering and death of all his creatures, parasite and host, predator and prey. 1:31

In Genesis 1 the entire creation takes 6 days, but the universe is 13.7 billion years old, with new stars constantly being formed. 1:31

Humans were not created instantaneously from dust and breath, but evolved over millions of years from simpler life forms. 2:7

After making the animals, God has Adam name them all. The naming of several million species must have kept Adam busy for a while. 2:18-22

God fashions a woman out of one of Adam's ribs.
Because of this story, it was commonly believed (and sometimes it is still said today) that males have one less rib than females. When Vesalius showed in 1543 that the number of ribs was the same in males and females, it created a storm of controversy. 2:19

God curses the serpent. From now on the serpent will crawl on his belly and eat dust. One wonders how he got around before -- by hopping on his tail, perhaps? But snakes don't eat dust, do they? 3:14

Because Adam listened to Eve, God cursed the ground and causes thorns and thistles to grow. Before this, according to the (false) Genesis story, plants had no natural defenses. The rose had no thorn, cacti were spineless, holly leaves were smooth, and the nettle had no sting. Foxgloves, oleander, and milkweeds were all perfectly safe to eat. 3:17-18

Seth lived 912 years. 5:8

Enos lived 905 years. 5:11

Cainan lived 910 years. 5:14

Mahalaleel lived 895 years. 5:17

Jared lived 962 years. 5:20

Enoch doesn't die he just ascends into heaven. 5:21-24

Enoch lived 365 years before he was taken (alive?) by God. 5:23

When Lamech was born, nine generations were alive at once. Adam, Seth, Enos, Cainan, Mahalaleel, Jared, Enoch, Methuselah, and Lamech were all alive at the time of Lamech's birth. Adam lived to see his great-great-great-great-great-great-grandson. 5:25

Methuselah lived 969 years. (World record holder.) 5:27

Lamech lived 777 years. 5:31

"There were giants in the earth in those days." 6:4

God tells Noah to make one small window (18 inches square) in the 450 foot ark for ventilation. 6:14-16

Whether by twos or by sevens, Noah takes male and female representatives from each species of "every thing that creepeth upon the earth." 7:8

God opens the "windows of heaven." He does this every time it rains. 7:11

All of the animals boarded the ark "in the selfsame day." 7:13-14

The flood covered the highest mountain tops (Mount Everest?) with fifteen cubits to spare. 7:20

"The windows of heaven were stopped, and the rain from heaven was restrained." This happens whenever it stops raining. 8:2

Noah sends a dove out to see if there was any dry land. But the dove returns without finding any. Then, just seven days later, the dove goes out again and returns with an olive leaf. But how could an olive tree survive the flood? And if any seeds happened to survive, they certainly wouldn't germinate and grow leaves within a seven day period. 8:8-11

When the animals left the ark, what would they have eaten? There would have been no plants after the ground had been submerged for nearly a year. What would the carnivores have eaten? Whatever prey they ate would have gone extinct. And how did the New World primates or the Australian marsupials find their way back after the flood subsided? 8:19

"And the Lord smelled a sweet savor."
Noah kills the "clean beasts" and burns their dead bodies for God. According to 7:8 this would have caused the extinction of all "clean" animals since only two of each were taken onto the ark. 8:20-21

"Be fruitful, and multiply, and replenish the earth." Although this would have been good advice for the mythical Noah, it is deadly advice for humankind as a whole. Overpopulation is one of our greatest problems, yet there is nothing in the bible to address it. 9:1

According to this verse, all animals fear humans. Although it is true that many do, it is also true that some do not. Sharks and grizzly bears, for example, are generally much less afraid of us than we are of them. 9:2

"Into your hand are they (the animals) delivered." God gave the animals to humans, and they can do whatever they please with them. This verse has been used by bible believers to justify all kinds of cruelty to animals and environmental destruction. 9:2

"I do set my bow in the cloud."
God is rightly filled with remorse for having killed his creatures. He makes a deal with the animals, promising never to drown them all again. He even puts the rainbow in the sky so that whenever he sees it, it will remind him of his promise so that he won't be tempted to do it again. (Every time God sees the rainbow he says to himself: "Oh, yeah.... That's right. I promised not to drown the animals again. I guess I'll have to find something else to do.").
But rainbows are caused by the nature of light, the refractive index of water, and the shape of raindrops. There were rainbows billions of years before humans existed. 9:13

"Peleg; for in his days was the earth divided."
Some creationists believe that this verse refers to continental drift, which, they say, began to occur during the days of Pelag (which means "division"), about 100 or so years after the flood. But many other creationists disagree. 10:25

"The whole earth was of one language." But this could not be true, since by this time (around 2400 BCE) there were already many languages, each unintelligible to the others. 11:1, 6

"Now nothing will be restrained from them, which they have imagined to do."
God worries that the people will succeed in building a tower high enough to reach him (them?) in heaven, and that by so doing they will become omnipotent. 11:4-6

According to the Tower of Babel story, the many human languages were created instantaneously by God. But actually the various languages evolved gradually over long periods of time. 11:9

The ridiculously long lives of the patriarchs. 11:10-32

Shem lived 600 years. 11:12-13

Salah lived 433 years. 11:14-15

Eber lived 464 years. 11:16-17

Peleg lived 239 years. 11:18-19

Reu lived 239 years. 11:20-21

Serug lived 229 years. 11:22-23

Nahor lived 148 years. 11:24-25

And the days of Terah were two hundred and five years. 11:32

"Abram ... pursued them unto Dan."
This is an obvious anachronism, since the city of Dan was not named "Dan" until the time of the Judges (see Judges 18:29). In fact, Dan (for whom the city was named) was not even born yet (see Genesis 30:6). 14:14

"And they returned to the land of the Philistines." But the Philistines didn't arrive in the region of Canaan until around 1200 BCE -- 800 years after Abraham's supposed migration from Ur. 21:32, 26:1

Laban learns "by experience" that God has blessed him for Jacob's sake. "By experience" means "by divination", at least that is how most other versions translate this verse. 30:27

Jacob displays his (and God's) knowledge of biology by having goats copulate while looking at streaked rods. The result is streaked baby goats. 30:37-39

God (or an angel) praises Jacob for his fancy genetic work in 30:37-39. 31:11-12

Joseph and his magic divining cup. 44:5-15

Exodus

The birth story of Moses is suspiciously similar to that of the birth of Sargon, an Akkadian monarch from the 3rd millennium BCE. (BBC: The tale of the basket) 2:3

The Israelite population went from 70 (or 75) to several million in a few hundred years. 1:5,7, 12:37, 38:26

Why are some people born with disabilities? Because God deliberately makes them that way. 4:11

God killed Egyptians and their livestock by smashing them with huge hailstones mixed with fire. 9:24

God led the Israelites through the land of the Philistines, hundreds of years before the Philistines were established in Canaan. 13:17

If you do what God says, he won't send his diseases on you (like he did to the Egyptians). But otherwise.... 15:26

"The manna referred to in the Bible, in Exodus 16:14, seems to have been the dried excrement of Trabutina mannipara, a scale insect that feeds on tamarisk trees." Benjamin B. Normark, The Sex Lives of Scales, Natural History, Sept. 2004. 16:14-15

It took the Israelites 40 years to travel from Egypt to Canaan, yet such a journey, even at that time, would have taken no more than a few weeks. 16:35

A magical trumpet played loud while God came down in smoke, fire, and earthquakes onto Mt. Sinai. 19:16-18

"In six days the LORD made heaven and earth, the sea, and all that in them."
Believers often say that the "days" of creation should be taken allegorically, but this verse is quite clear. God created the universe in six 24 hour days. 20:11

Leviticus

The Bible says that hares and coneys are unclean because they "chew the cud" but do not part the hoof. But hares and coneys are not ruminants and they do not "chew the cud." 11:5-6

Bats are birds to the biblical God. 11:13, 19

Four-legged fowls are abominations. 11:20

Be sure to watch out for those "other flying creeping things which have four feet." (I wish God wouldn't get so technical!) I guess he must mean four-legged insects. You'd think that since God made the insects, and so many of them (at least several million species), that he would know how many legs they have! 11:23

God's law for lepers: Get two birds. Kill one. Dip the live bird in the blood of the dead one. Sprinkle the blood on the leper seven times, and then let the blood-soaked bird fly off. Next find a lamb and kill it. Wipe some of its blood on the patient's right ear, thumb, and big toe. Sprinkle seven times with oil and wipe some of the oil on his right ear, thumb and big toe. Repeat. Finally kill a couple doves and offer one for a sin offering and the other for a burnt offering. 14:2-52

Numbers

The Israelite population went from seventy (Exodus 1:5) to several million (over 600,000 adult males) in 400 years. 1:45-46, 26:51

When the tabernacle was set up, it was covered by a cloud during the day and by fire all night. 9:15

God led the Israelites from one camp to the other with a cloud. When the cloud stopped and rested someplace, the Israelites pitched their tents. When the cloud started moving again, the Israelites followed it. 9:16-23

God sends quails to feed his people until they were "two cubits [about a meter] high upon the face of the earth." Taking the "face of the earth" to be a circle with a radius of say 30 kilometers (an approximate day's journey), this would amount to 3 trillion (3x1012) liters of quails. At 2 quails per liter, this would provide a couple million quails for each of several million people.

Although this story is obviously exaggerated, it may have grown from a grain of truth. Common Quail (Cotumix cotumix) migrate twice a year between Africa and Eurasia, and occasional storm-induced "fallout" could make quail appear to rain from the sky. 11:31

God strikes Miriam with leprosy. (In the Bible, leprosy is caused by the wrath of God or the malice of Satan. 12:10

"They ... cut down ... a branch with one cluster of grapes, and they bare it between two upon a staff."
A single cluster of grapes was so heavy that it took two men to carry it. I guess that's what you'd expect, though, since they were in the land of giants. (See verses 32-33.) 13:23

"And there we saw the giants ... And we were in our own sight as grasshoppers, and so we were in their sight." This statement may have been figurative, hyperbole, typical biblical exaggeration, or an actual description of the sons of Anak, in which case they must have been about 100 meters tall. These are the same giants (the Nephilium) that resulted when the "sons of God" mated with "the daughters of men in Genesis 6:4 Of course, these superhuman god-men should have been destroyed in the flood. So what are they doing still alive? 13:33

Moses hits a rock with his rod and Presto! -- water comes out. 20:11

God sends "fiery serpents" to bite his chosen people, and many of them die. 21:6

God's cure for snakebite: a brass serpent on a pole. 21:8

God has "the strength of a unicorn." Oh heck, I bet he's even stronger than a unicorn. 23:22, 24:8

"He made them wander in the wilderness forty years."
It took the Israelites 40 years to travel from Egypt to Canaan, yet such a journey, even at that time, would have taken no more than a few weeks. 32:13

Deuteronomy

"The people is greater and taller than we ... we have seen the sons of the Anakims there." More giants in the promised land. 1:28

It took the Israelites 40 years to travel from Egypt to Canaan, yet such a journey, even at that time, would have taken no more than a few weeks. 2:7, 8:2, 29:5

"A land of giants: giants dwelt therein in old time." (They must have been much more common back then.) 2:10-11, 20-21

Og, the king of the giants, was a tall man, even by NBA standards. His bed measured 9 by 4 cubits (13.5 feet long and 6 feet wide). 3:11

God promises to cast out seven nations including the Amorites, Canaanites, and the Jebusites. But he was unable to fulfill his promise. These nations were "greater and mightier" than the Israelites, who according to Exodus 12:37 and Numbers 1:45-46 already had numbered several million. So the region, according to the bible, must have had a population of more than twenty million! 7:1

"Who led thee through that great and terrible wilderness, wherein were fiery serpents? ... Who brought thee forth water out of the rock of flint?" 8:15

"A people great and tall, the children of the Anakims."
More giants! 9:2

"When I was gone up into the mount to receive the tables of stone ... I abode in the mount forty days and forty nights, I neither did eat bread nor drink water." 9:9

This verse mistakenly says that the hare chews its cud. 14:7-8

To the biblical God, a bat is just an another unclean bird. 14:11, 18

"And thy heaven that is over thy head shall be brass, and the earth that is under thee shall be iron." 28:23

"The LORD shall make the rain of thy land powder and dust: from heaven shall it come down upon thee, until thou be destroyed." 28:24

"An eagle ... beareth them on her wings."
Do eagles carry their young on their wings? I know of no evidence (except for the single anecdote provided here) that they do. 32:11

"Their wine is the poison of dragons." I wonder what genus and species the bible is referring to when it mentions dragons. 32:33

Joseph's "horns are like the horns of a unicorn." 33:17

Joshua

It took the Israelites 40 years to travel from Egypt to Canaan, yet such a journey, even at that time, would have taken no more than a few weeks. 5:6

Joshua says that those who try to rebuild Jericho will be accursed by God, and will have to sacrifice both their oldest and their youngest sons in its construction. But Jericho still exists today, and is often considered to be the world's oldest, continuously occupied city. 6:26

This verse says that Ai was never again occupied after it was destroyed by Joshua. But Nehemiah (7:32) lists it among the cities of Israel at the time of the Babylonian captivity. 8:28

In a divine type of daylight savings time, God makes the sun stand still so that Joshua can get all his killing done before dark. 10:12-13

"And the coast of Og king of Bashan, which as of the remnant of the giants." 12:4, 13:12

Judges

"The stars in their courses fought against Sisera." Unless astrology is true, how can the stars affect the outcome of a battle? 5:20

"As the sun ... goeth forth in his might." The sun, according to the bible, goes around the earth. 5:31

Samson rips up a young lion when "the spirit of the Lord came mightily upon him." Later, when going to "take" his Philistine wife he notices a swarm of bees and honey in the lion's carcass (a Divine miracle -- or just rotting flesh, flies, and maggots?). 14:5-8


----------



## bullethead (Jan 25, 2014)

1 Samuel

"The pillars of the earth are the LORD's, and he hath set the world upon them. 2:8

Saul was a foot taller than everyone else in Israel. 9:2

"So Samuel called unto the LORD; and the LORD sent thunder and rain." 12:18

After Jonathan's first slaughter (20 men in one half acre), God showed his approval with "a very great trembling." 14:15

Goliath was ten feet tall ("six cubits and a span"). 17:4

2 Samuel

"He weighed the hair of his head at two hundred shekels."
Since a shekel is about 11.5 grams, Absolom's hair weighed 2.3 kilograms! 14:25-26

"Ishbibenob, which was of the sons of the giant" 21:16

"Saph, which was of the sons of the giant" 21:18

There ... was a man of great stature, that had on every hand six fingers, and on every foot six toes, four and twenty in number; and he also was born to the giant." 21:20

"These four were born to the giant in Gath." 21:22

"The earth shook and trembled; the foundations of heaven moved and shook, because he was wroth." 22:8

"The foundations of the world were discovered ... at the blast of the breath of his nostrils." 22:16

Israel had 1,300,000 fighting men in this battle. Of course, this is a ridiculously high number for a battle between two tribal armies in 1000 BCE. (The United States had about 1.46 million active duty soldiers in 2010.) 24:9

1 Kings

When Solomon was annointed king the people sang and shouted so loudly that it caused an earthquake! 1:39-40

This verse implies that the value of π is 3. (The actual value is approximately 3.14159.) 7:23

God creates droughts by causing "heaven to shut up" as a punishment for sin. 8:35

"And his hand, which he put forth against him, dried up ... And the man of God besought the LORD, and the king's hand was restored him again."
Ever the playful spirit, God withers, and then restores, the hand of king Jeroboam. 13:4-6

After killing the "man of God" for God, the lion hung around with the - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - and the carcass on the side of the road for a few days. 13:24-25, 28

God passes by and causes a great wind, earthquake, fire, and a little voice. (God was in the little voice.) 19:11-12

2 Kings

God sends two bears to rip up 42 little children for making fun of Elisha's bald head. 2:23-24

Another miracle birth! (And another boy)
Elisha and God make an old woman pregnant. 4:16-17

Elisha restores the life of a dead child, but only after laying on him a couple of times, putting his mouth on the child's mouth, his eyes on the child's eyes, and his hands on the child's hands. Finally, the child responds by sneezing seven times.
Was this a miraculous healing or artificial respiration? 4:32-35

Elisha can do all the tricks of Jesus (raise the dead, heal the sick, etc.). Here he cures a leper, but only after the leper dips himself seven times in the Jordan. 5:14

Elisha not only can cure leprosy, he can also dish it out. Here he makes his servant (Gehazi) and all his descendants lepers forever. 5:27

Elisha makes an iron ax head swim. Neat trick, not even Jesus did that one! 6:6

"Elisha ... telleth the king of Israel the words that thou speakest in thy bedchamber."
Elisha is clairaudient (acquires psychic knowledge by auditory means). 6:12

A dead body is brought to life when it accidentally touches the bones of Elisha. 13:21

"Take a lump of figs. And they took and laid it on the boil, and he recovered." 20:7

Isaiah, with a little help from God, makes the sun move backwards ten degrees. Now that's quite a trick. All at once, the earth stopped spinning and then reversed its direction of rotation. Or maybe the sun traveled around the earth in those days! 20:11

1 Chronicles

Some creationists believe that this verse (and Genesis 10:25) refers to continental drift, which, they say, began to occur during the days of Pelag (which means "division"), about 100 or so years after the flood. 1:19

"The earth ... shall be stable, that it be not moved." It doesn't spin on its axis or travel about the sun. 16:30

According to this verse David's army had 1,100,000 men from Israel and 470,000 men from Judah, Of course, this numbers is ridiculously high for a battle between two tribal armies in 1000 BCE. (The United States had about 1.37 million active duty soldiers in 2001.) 21:5

David provides Solomon with a fantastically large amount of gold and silver with which to build the temple: 100,000 talents of gold and 1,000,000 talents of silver. Since a talent was about 60 pounds, this would be about 3,000 tons of gold and 30,000 tons of silver. 22:14

King David collects ten thousand drams (or darics) for the construction of the temple in Jerusalem. This is especially interesting since darics were coins named after King Darius I who lived some five hundred years after David. 29:7

As usual, the reported amounts of gold, silver, and iron are grossly exaggerated. (5000 talents of gold, for example, would be about 150,000 kilograms, which would be worth about 4.2 billion US dollars in today's market.) 29:7

2 Chronicles

Since the molten sea was round with a diameter of ten cubits and a circumference of thirty cubits, we know that the biblical value of π is 3. (The actual value isapproximately 3.14159.) 4:2

Abijah spoke to 1,200,000 soldiers at one time. (He had a really loud voice.) 13:3-4

A half million soldiers die in a single God-assisted slaughter. 13:16-17

In the largest single God-assisted massacre in the Bible, Asa, with God's help, kills one million Ethiopians. 14:8-14

Asa, when he had a foot disease, went to physicians instead of seeking the Lord. (God disapproves of those who seek medical help rather than "seeking the Lord.") 16:12

God makes Uzziah a leper for burning incense without a license. 26:19-21

God gave "all the kingdoms of the earth" to King Cyrus. (OK, that might be a bit of an exaggeration.) 36:22-23

Ezra

"In the house of the rolls ... in Babylon"
This is the only library building mentioned in the Bible. The author mistakenly thought that Media was a part of Babylon. 6:1-2

"I went out by night by the gate of the valley, even before the dragon well."
According to creationist writer, Derek Isaacs, "Ancient Jewish tradition, apart from the Bible, taught that a dragon was somehow attached to the well, either in reality or in spirit. More than likely, that story arose from an actual dinosaur living in the region, or even at some point, living inside the well itself." Dragons or Dinosaurs?: Creation or Evolution?, p.163

Esther

"Haman thought in his heart." Most people think with their heads, but biblical folks think with their hearts. 6:6

Job

"Which shaketh the earth out of her place, and the pillars thereof tremble."
The earth rests upon pillars and doesn't move (unless God gets angry or something). 9:6

"Which commandeth the sun, and it riseth not."
The earth is fixed and the sun travels about it. 9:7

"The measure thereof is longer than the earth."
What is the length of a sphere? 11:9

Heaven is set upon pillars that tremble when God gets mad. 26:11

Job is the brother of dragons. 30:29

"By the breath of God frost is given." 37:10

God spread out the sky, which is a solid structure, hard and strong like a mirror. 37:18

The earth is set on foundations and it does not move. 38:4-6

God could (if he wanted to) pick up the earth by its ends and shake all the wicked people off of it. 38:13

God has snow and hail stored up to use later in time of trouble and war. 38:22

"Out of whose womb came the ice?" Gosh, I don't know. Was it Glinda, the Good Witch of the North? 38:29

"Wilt thou hunt the prey for the lion?"
God seems pleased to have created prey for lions and ravens to eat. 38:39-41

"Will the unicorn be willing to serve thee?" The unicorn referred to here is probably not the single-horned mythical creature, but rather a wild ox that was mistranslated in the KJV. 39:9-10

Ostriches are not cruel and stupid birds who abandon their eggs to die after laying them, as these verses imply. They are, in fact, careful and attentive parents. The male scoops out a hollow for the eggs, which are incubated by the female during the day and the male at night. After the eggs are hatched, they are cared for by the mother for over a month, at which time the chicks can keep up with running adults. 39:13-16

"The eagle ... seeketh the prey.... Her young ones suck up blood."
God is pleased with the way that predators kill and devour their prey. 39:27-30

Bible believers have identified the behemoth as a hippopotamus, dinosaur, wildebeest, or crocodile. But my favorite is the way these verses are translated by Stephen Mitchell: "Look now: the Beast that I made: he eats grass like a bull. Look: the power in his thighs, the pulsing sinews of his belly. His penis stiffens like a pine; his testicles bulge with vigor." 40:15-16

"Canst thou draw out leviathan with an hook? or his tongue with a cord?" 41:1

"His [the leviathan's] teeth are terrible round about."
God has equipped predators with teeth that tear the flesh of their prey. 41:14

Psalms

"The righteous God trieth the hearts and reins."
Jesus will search your kidneys 7:9

"My reins also instruct me in the night seasons."
The Psalmist's kidneys (reins) instruct him at night. 16:7

The earth shakes whenever God really gets mad. 18:7

"The foundations of the world were discovered ... at the blast of the breath of thy nostrils." (The earth is set on firm foundations and does not move -- unless God blows his nose.) 18:15

The sun moves around the earth. 19:4-6

"Try my reins and my heart."
Jesus will search your kidneys 26:2

"He maketh them also to skip ... like a young unicorn." 29:6

From his seat in heaven, God can see the whole earth and all its inhabitants.
(He sits directly above the earth, which is a flat disc below him.) 33:14-15

Diseases are sent by God to punish sin. 38:3

"Thou hast sore broken us in the place of dragons." 44:19

"I know all the fowls of the mountains: and the wild beasts of the field are mine. ... The world is mine, and the fulness thereof."
God takes credit for the entire creation. Preadators, prey, parasite, and host: God purposefully designed them all. 50:11-12

According to the psalmist, snails melt. But they don't, of course, they simply leave a slimy trail as they move along. 58:8

"The earth shook, the heavens also dropped at the presence of God: even Sinai itself was moved at the presence of God." 68:8

"I was pricked in my reins."
("Reins" means kidneys in the Bible.) 73:21

God is so strong that he can break the head of dragons and of leviathan. 74:13-14

"Thou has set all the borders of the earth"
A spherical earth has no borders. 74:17

God holds the earth up with pillars. 75:3

"He rained flesh also upon them as dust, and feathered fowls like as the sand of the sea."
See Numbers 11:20-32, where God sends quails to feed the Israelites until it literally came out their noses. 78:27

Another reference to "the foundations of the earth", implying that the earth is fixed and does not move. 82:5

"I will make mention of Rahab"
Rahab is a sea-demon or dragon from ancient Jewish folklore. 87:4

"Thou hast broken Rahab [the sea monster] in pieces." 89:10

"The dragon shalt thou trample under feet." 91:13

"The world also is established, that it cannot be moved." 93:1

"The world also shall be established that it shall not be moved." 96:10

"The Lord ... who healeth all thy diseases." God heals all diseases. Medical science is unnecessary. 103:2-3

"God ... who stretchest out the heavens like a curtain" (The earth is stationary and does not orbit the sun.) 104:5

"The waters stood above the mountains."
Noah's flood covered the highest mountains, just like it says in Genesis 7:20. 104:6-7

God gives the lions their meat. The cruelty and brutality of nature are all part of God's plan. 104:21

"In wisdom hast thou made them all." (God purposely designed the brutality and cruelty of nature.) 104:24

God is offended by those who make things with their hands or invent things with their minds. 106:39

"God ... turned the rock into a standing water, the flint into a fountain of waters." 114:7-8

"The LORD is good to all: and his tender mercies are over all his works." Then why do nearly all animals die painful deaths from starvation, predation, or disease long before they reach adulthood? 145:9

God "satisfiest the desire of every living thing." But in nature few needs are met and few desires are satisfied. Life is short, hard, cruel, and painful for nearly every living thing. 145:17

"He calleth them all by their names."
God knows how many stars there are and knows them all by name. That's pretty impressive since there are 100 billion or so galaxies, each containing about 100 billion stars. 147:7

Even the dragons praise the Lord. 148:7

"Praise him in the firmament of his power." 150:1

Proverbs

"Lean not unto thine own understanding." Don't try to understand things; just accept whatever the bible and your religious leaders tell you. 3:5

"Happy is the man that findeth wisdom, and the man that getteth understanding."
A special anthem was composed from these words for Darwin's funeral at Westminster Abbey. 3:13

"How can a man ... understand his own way?"
Humans can't figure things out on their own. 20:24

"As he thinketh in his heart"
In the Bible, people think with their hearts not with their heads. 23:7

"Yea, my reins shall rejoice." ("Reins" is the Bible's word for kidneys.) 23:16

Ecclesiastes

"The sun also ariseth"
Although this verse is interpreted figuratively today, it was taken literally by virtually all Christians until the Copernican revolution, and was used by the Church to condemn Galileo for teaching the heliocentric heresy. 1:5

"The place from whence the rivers come, thither they return again."
Good description of the water cycle. 1:7

"He hath made every thing beautiful."
Everything is beautiful in its own way. Parasitic worms, cancer cells, bubonic plague. You just have to look at it from God's eyes. 3:11

"No man can find out the work that God maketh."
Science is impossible. We can learn nothing at all about the natural world. 3:11

"That which is far off, and exceeding deep, who can find it out?"
Who can find out? We can by using science! The earth, ocean, solar system, galaxy, and universe -- nothing is too deep or far away for science to discover and explore. 7:24

"Then I beheld all the work of God, that a man cannot find out the work that is done under the sun: because though a man labour to seek it out, yet he shall not find it; yea farther; though a wise man think to know it, yet shall he not be able to find it."
Oh, I think science has done a pretty good job of finding things out over the last four centuries or so. 8:16

"Thou knowest not ... how the bones do grow in the womb of her that is with child."
Actually, this is pretty well understood by modern embryology. 11:5

Isaiah

"When he ariseth to shake terribly the earth."
(Earthquakes happen when God gets angry.) 2:19, 21

"He has stretched forth his hand against them ... and the hills did tremble." (God makes earthquakes when he gets angry.) 5:25

"He [God] ... will hiss unto them from the end of the earth."(The earth is flat and has an end.) 5:26

"Neither doth his heart think so"
In the Bible, people think with their hearts not their heads. 10:7


----------



## bullethead (Jan 25, 2014)

"The wolf also shall dwell with the lamb...." I wonder what will become of the spiders. Will they be more friendly toward flies? And will the parasitic wasps find another way to feed their larvae? Or will they continue to feed off the living bodies of caterpillars? 11:6, 65:25

"And  the weaned child shall put his hand on the cockatrice' den." A cockatrice is a serpent, hatched from a cock's egg, that can kill with a glance. They are rare nowadays.  11:8

God will gather up the people of Judea "from the four corners of the earth." In the Bible's view, the earth is flat with four corners. 11:12

The moon produces its own light and the earth does not move (except when God gets angry and shakes the heavens). 13:10-13

When God gets really angry, he causes earthquakes. 13:13

Dragons will live in Babylonian palaces and satyrs will dance there. 13:21-22

Out of the serpent's root shall come forth a cockatrice, and his fruit shall be a fiery flying serpent." What ever happened to these fascinating biblical creatures? 14:29

"The foundations of the earth do shake ... The earth shall reel to and fro like a drunkard."
(Earthquakes are all a part of God's wondrous plan.) 24:18-20

God will punish the leviathan ("that crooked serpent") with his own sword and will kill the sea dragon. 27:1

Natural disasters (earthquakes, storms, fires, tsunamis) are caused by, and are a sign of, God's wrath. 29:7

Among the many strange creatures mentioned in the Bible that no longer seem to exist is the "fiery flying serpent." 30:6

"The light of the moon shall be as the light of the sun, and the light of the sun shall be sevenfold." Well, this is one prophecy that will never come true. Since the moon has no light of its own, but only reflects that of the sun, it could never shine like the sun. And the sun will not, at least not while there are humans to see it, shine 7 times as bright as it does now. 30:26

"The LORD shall cause his glorious voice to be heard, and shall shew the lighting down of his armwith the indignation of his anger, and with the flame of a devouring fire, with scattering, and tempest, and hailstones." 30:30

"The host of heaven shall be dissolved ... and ... shall fall down."
The stars will dissolve and fall from the sky. 34:4

"And the unicorns shall come down with them." 34:7

Dragons and satyrs may not seem real to you, but they did to the author of these verses. 34:13-14

"In the habitation of dragons, where each lay, shall be grass with reeds and rushes." 35:7

God makes the sun move backwards 10 degrees. Now that's a neat trick! 38:8

The earth is a flat disc that God looks down upon from his throne in heaven. 40:22

God made the stars, presumably all at once on day four of creation, and "not one faileth." But new stars are being formed today and old stars are dying, just as they have been doing for the last 13 billion years or so. 40:26

Dragons and owls will thank God for irrigation. 43:20

God set the earth on foundations so it doesn't move, his hand is as big as the universe, and the stars stand up straight when he calls them. 48:13

God cut Rahab (the sea monster) to pieces, wounded the dragon, and dried up the sea. 51:9-10

Bad people hatch poisonous cockatrice eggs. Whoever eats the eggs will die, and when the eggs are crushed a viper hatches out of them. 59:5

"Neither for brightness shall the moon give light unto thee." Of course the moon doesn't give off light, but only reflects the light from the sun. 60:19

Immortal worms: "Their worm shall not die" 66:24

Jeremiah

"The showers have been withholden, and there hath been no latter rain."
Droughts are punishments from God. 3:3

"The stork in the heaven knoweth her appointed times; and the turtle [dove] and the crane and the swallow observe the time of their coming."
One of the earliest references to bird migration. (Many stork, dove, crane, and swallow species are migratory.) 8:7

"I will send serpents,cockatrices among you, which will not be charmed, and they shall bite you."
A cockatrice is a serpent, hatched from a cock's egg, that can kill with a glance. They are rare nowadays. 8:17

God will make Jerusalem an uninhabited "den of dragons." 9:11

When God gets angry, the earth trembles. (That's what causes earthquakes.) 10:10

Judah will become a desolate den of dragons. 10:22

"O LORD of hosts ... that triest the reins [kidneys] and the heart." 11:20

The wild - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - "snuffed up the wind like dragons." 14:6

"I try the reins [kidneys]." 17:10

"O LORD of hosts, that ... seest the reins [kidneys]." 20:12

The earth is set on foundations and does not move.  31:37

Jeremiah predicts that humans will never again live in Hazor, but will be replaced by dragons. But people still live there and dragons have never been seen. 49:33

"Nebuchadrezzar ... hath swallowed me up like a dragon." 51:34

"Babylon shall become heaps, a dwellingplace for dragons, an astonishment, and an hissing, without an inhabitant. They shall roar together like lions: they shall yell as lions' whelps." 51:37

"The sea is come up upon Babylon: she is covered with the multitude of the waves thereof." 51:42

"I will make drunk her princes, and her wise men, her captains, and her rulers, and her mighty men: and they shall sleep a perpetual sleep, and not wake, saith the King, whose name is the LORD of hosts."
God will force the Babylonians to get so drunk that they die from alcohol poisoning. 51:57

Lamentations

Ostriches are not cruel and inattentive parents, as this verse implies. They are, in fact, careful and attentive parents. The male scoops out a hollow for the eggs, which are incubated by the female during the day and the male at night. After the eggs are hatched, they are cared for by the mother for over a month, at which time the chicks can keep up with running adults. 4:3

Ezekiel

"The firmament ... the terrible crystal, stretched forth over their heads above." 1:22

Ezekiel proclaims that the world (which is flat and has four corners) is ending. 7:2, 6

The firmament is over the heads of the cherubim. 10:1

"Thus saith the Lord GOD; Behold, I am against thee, Pharaoh king of Egypt, the great dragon that lieth in the midst of his rivers."
This is the only clearly symbolic use of "dragon" in the Bible. 29:3

God "will cover the sun with a cloud, and the moon shall not give her light." To Ezekiel, the sun is just a little light that can be covered with a cloud, and the moon produces its own light. 32:7-8

God will get so angry that his fury will come up in his face so that even the fish, birds, beasts, and bugs will shake when they see him. God will throw a tantrum, toppling every wall and mountain. 38:18-20

Daniel

The third year of the reign of Jehoiakim would be 606 BCE, at which time Nebuchadnezzar was not yet king of Babylon. It was 597 BCE that Nebuchadnezzar invaded Jerusalem for the first time (without actually destroying it). By that time Jehohiakim was dead and his son, Jehoiachin, was ruling. 1:1

The stone became "a great mountain" that "filled the whole earth." This could only be possible on a flat, disc-shaped earth. 2:35

Daniel's tree is tall enough to be seen from "the end of all the earth." Only on a flat earth would this be possible. 4:10-11, 20

"Belshazzar the king"
Apparently, the author of Daniel knew of only two Babylonian kings during the period of the exile: Nebuchadnezzar and Belshazzar, who he wrongly thought was the son of Nebuchadnezzar. But Nebuchadnezzar died in 562 BCE and was succeeded by his son, Awil-Marduk (referred to in the bible as "Evilmerodach" [see 2 Kg 25:27 and Jer 52:31]). In 560 BCE, Amel-Marduk was assassinated by his brother-in-law, Nergal-shar-usur. The next and last king of Babylon was Nabonidus who reigned from 556 to 539, when Babylon was conquered by Cyrus. It was Nabonidus, and not Belshazzar, who was the last of the Babylonian kings. Belshazzar was a the son and viceroy of Nabonidus. But he was not a king, and was not the son (or any other relation) of Nebuchadnezzar. 5:1-2,11,18,22

Darius the Median is a fictitious character whom the author perhaps confused with Darius I of Persia, who came to the throne in 521 BCE, 17 years after the fall of Babylon. The author of Daniel incorrectly makes him the successor of Belshazzar instead of Cyrus. 5:31

To Daniel, the stars are small objects that can fall from the sky and then be "stamped upon." 8:10

Joel

On "the day of the Lord" there will be earthquakes, the sun and the moon will be dark, and the stars will no longer shine. 2:10

"The sun shall be turned into darkness, and the moon into blood." These "signs" were a lot more impressive before the causes of solar and lunar eclipses were understood. 2:31

"The sun and the moon shall be darkened, and the stars shall withdraw their shining." 3:15

The Lord will roar and the heavens and earth will shake. 3:16

Amos

God destroyed the Amorites who were a race of giants as tall as cedars and as strong as oaks. 2:9

"Seek him that maketh the seven stars and Orion."
Other translations have "Pleiades" instead of "seven stars." In any case, the Pleiades is an open star cluster that contains thousands of stars, not just the "seven stars" that are easily visible from earth without a telescope. And the constellation Orion is a collection of stars that happens to form an interesting, but temporary, pattern when viewed from earth. It was not purposefully designed by anyone or anything. 5:8

"Shall not the land tremble for this?"
(Earthquakes are a punishment from God.) 8:8

"I will cause the sun to go down at noon, and I will darken the earth in the clear day." 8:9

God will "cut them in the head" and "slay the last of them with the sword." Any that try to escape by diving to the bottom of the sea will be bitten, at God's command, by a sea-serpent. God will set his "eyes upon them for evil, not for good." 9:1-4

Jonah

"The LORD sent out a great wind into the sea, and there was a mighty tempest." 1:4

God makes "a great fish" to swallow Jonah. And Jonah stayed in the fish's belly for three days and three nights. 1:17

"Now Nineveh was an exceeding great city of three days' journey." That would make it about 60 miles in diameter -- larger than Los Angeles! 3:3

Micah

The earth is set upon strong foundations and therefore does not move. 6:2

Nahum

"The clouds are the dust of his feet." 1:3

Whirlwinds, tornadoes, earthquakes, and fires are caused by God and are signs of his anger. He dries up oceans and rivers, melts mountains, and throws stones. 1:3-6

Habakkuk

The Chaldeans' horses were faster than leopards and more fierce than wolves. 1:8

God measured the earth, scattered mountains, and made the hills bow down. 3:6

"The mountains saw thee, and they trembled." 3:10

"The sun and moon stood still in their habitation." This verse apparently refers to Joshua 10:12-13, where God makes the sun stand still.  3:11

Haggai

A whole lot of shaking going on.
God will shake the heavens, the earth, sea, and dry land. He'll shake until "the desire of the nations" comes and his house is filled with glory. 2:6-7, 21

Zechariah

According to the horses of different colors, "the earth sitteth still, and is at rest." 1:11

"The burden of the word of the LORD for Israel, saith the LORD, which stretcheth forth the heavens, and layeth the foundation of the earth."
God set the earth on firm foundations. (So it doesn't move.) 12:1

On the day of the Lord, the mount of Olives will be split in two and half the mountain will be removed. 14:4

Someday there will be a day that will have neither day nor night with a bright sunny evening. 14:7

Malachi

God hated Esau and gave his inheritance to the dragons. 1:3

Matthew

When was Jesus born? 2:1

"The star ... went before them."
If the star "went before them," leading them to Bethlehem, then it couldn't have been a star or any other astronomical object or event. But Matthew couldn't have known that. Everyone at the time thought that stars were just little points of light a short distance above the earth. It'd be no problem to have one hover above a particular place for a while. 2:9

Herod kills all boys in and around Bethlehem that are two years old and under. Such a massacre would certainly have been noted by contemporary historians. Yet not even Josephus, who documented Herod's life in detail, mentioned this event. 2:16

"He had fasted forty days and forty nights."
The Science of Starvation: How long can humans survive without food or water? 4:2

The devil kidnaps Jesus and takes him up to the top of the temple, and then to the top of "an exceedingly high mountain," high enough to see "all the kingdoms of the world." I guess the earth was flat in those days. 4:8

"Behold the fowls of the air...." Jesus says that God feeds them. But, if so, he does one - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - of a lousy job at it. Most birds die before leaving the nest, and the few who manage to fly soon die painful deaths of starvation, predation, or disease. If God is caring for them, pray that he stays away from you. 6:26

Speaking of the birds, Jesus asks: "Are ye not much better than they?" This is meant as a rhetorical question, but the answer is far from obvious to me. I guess to Jesus, though, birds are not worth much compared to humans. So you can do whatever the - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - you want with (and to) them. 6:26

Peter's mother-in-law was sick with a fever. Jesus healed her by touching her hand, so she could get back to serving them. (Peter's mother-in-law? The first pope was married?) 8:14-15

Jesus and his disciples were crossing a lake in a boat when a storm came. Jesus was asleep, so his chicken-- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - disciples woke him up. Jesus rebuked them for having little faith and then calmed the winds and the waves. All of which was to show, what? That weather is sent by God and can be controlled by faith? 8:24-26

Jesus heals a paralytic man by forgiving his sins. (Paralysis is caused by sinful behavior.) 9:2-6

"Thy faith hath made thee whole."
If you have enough faith, you will never get sick. (Illness is caused by sin and lack of faith. Medical science is unnecessary.) 9:22

Jesus heals two blind men. (Or was it their blind faith that healed them?) 9:27-29

Jesus heals a "dumb man possessed by a devil." (Those who cannot speak are possessed by a devil.) 9:32-33

"Jesus went about all the cities and villages ... healing every sickness and every disease." 9:35

Jesus gives his disciples "power against unclean spirits, to cast them out, and to heal all manner of sickness." 10:1

Jesus tells his disciples to perform all the usual tricks: "heal the sick, cleanse the lepers, raise the dead, and cast out devils." 10:8

Jesus heals a withered hand. 12:10-13

"Great multitudes followed him, and he healed them all." 12:15

God is involved in the death of every sparrow. He sees to it that they each die painful deaths of starvation, predation, or disease. But don't worry. God will do the same for you. (He thinks that humans are worth much more than sparrows.) 10:29. 31

Jesus casts out a devil from a man who was blind and dumb. (Those who are unable to see or hear are possessed by devils.) 12:22

"Jonas was three days and three nights in the whale's belly."
12:40

"An enemy hath done this."
Some Christians believe that the natural evil in the world (predators, parasites, pain, death) is due to Satan, not God. 13:28

Jesus is incorrect when he says that the mustard seed is the smallest seed. And since there are no trees in the mustard family, mustard seeds do not grow into "the greatest of all trees." 13:31-32

"Jesus ... saw a great multitude ... and he healed their sick." 14:14

"They sent out into all that country round about, and brought unto him all that were diseased ... and as many as touched were made perfectly whole." 14:35-37

Jesus cures an epileptic "lunatic" by "rebuking the devil." (Epilepsy is caused by devils.) 17:15-18

"The blind and the lame came to him in the temple; and he healed them." 21:14

The end of the world will be signaled by wars, famines, disease, and earthquakes (6-7). And that's just "the beginning of sorrows" (8). Next believers will be hated and killed by unbelievers (9), believers will hate and betray each other (10), false prophets will fool people (11), iniquity will abound and love wax cold (12). But hey, if you make through all that, you'll be saved (13).

Only one more thing will happen before the end comes: the gospel will be preached throughout the world (14). Well, that and the abomination of desolations will stand in the holy place (15), many false Christs and false prophets will show great signs and wonders (24), the sun and moon will be darkened and the stars will fall (29), the sign of the son of Man will appear in the sky, everyone on earth will mourn, and then, finally, the great and powerful son of Man will come in all his glory (30).

Oh, and all these things will happen within the lifespan of Jesus' contemporaries (34).

Or maybe not. Jesus was talking about things he knew nothing about (36). (See Mark 13:32.) 24:3-51

"The moon shall not give her light, and the stars shall fall from heaven." Apparently, Jesus believed that the moon produces its own light, and that the stars are lights held in place by a firmament only a few miles above our heads. 24:29

Jesus believed that Noah's flood actually happened. 24:37

When Jesus was crucified, there was three hours of complete darkness "over all the land." And when he died, there was a great earthquake with many corpses walking the streets of Jerusalem. It is strange that there is no record of any of these extraordinary events outside of the gospels. 27:45, 51-53

"And behold, there was a great earthquake." 28:2

Mark

Peter's mother-in-law was sick with a fever. Jesus healed her by touching her hand, so she could get back to serving them. 1:30-31

Jesus heals "all that were diseased" by casting out devils. 1:32-34

Jesus heals a paralytic man by forgiving his sins. (Paralysis is caused by sinful behavior.) Notice that Jesus didn't just heal him, he forgave his sins, which is something only God is supposed to be able to do. 2:3-12


----------



## bullethead (Jan 25, 2014)

Jesus heals a man with a "withered hand." 3:1-5

    "He [Jesus] ordained twelve, that they should ... have power to heal sicknesses, and to cast out devils." 3:14-15

    Jesus is incorrect when he says that the mustard seed is the smallest seed. (The smallest seeds are found among the tropical, epiphytic orchids.) 4:31

    "He arose, and rebuked the wind, and said unto the sea, Peace, be still. And the wind ceased, and there was a great calm." 4:39

    "A certain woman ... had an issue of blood twelve years...."
    So this is where all those phony faith-healing stories came from! Notice that the doctors made her condition worse, but she was instantly cured by faith. 5:25-29

    "Thy faith hath made thee whole." If you have enough faith, you will never get sick. (Illness is caused by sin and lack of faith. Medical science is unnecessary.) 5:34

    "And they cast out many devils, and anointed with oil many that were sick, and healed them." 6:13

    Jesus walks on water and calms the sea. 6:48-51

    "Whithersoever he entered, into villages, or cities, or country, they laid the sick in the streets, and besought him that they might touch if it were but the border of his garment: and as many as touched him were made whole." 6:56

    Jesus puts his fingers in a deaf man's ears, then spits and touches his tongue. This immediately cured his deafness. 7:32-35

    Jesus cures a blind man by spitting in his eyes. 8:22-23

    Jesus' spit did not completely cure the blind. So Jesus tried again. He put his hands on the man's eyes and, this time, the blind man "saw every man clearly." 8:24-25

    Jesus heals a boy with "a dumb spirit" by saying, "Thou dumb and deaf spirit, I charge thee, come out of him and enter no more into him." (Sounds like a script from Monty Python, doesn't it?) But how could a deaf spirit hear the words spoken to it? And how could a dumb spirit cry out? 9:17, 25-26

    Immortal worms: "Where their worm dieth not" 9:44, 46, 48

    "But from the beginning of the creation God made them male and female."
    Jesus believed that sex and Adam and Eve were created "from the beginning." But the universe is about 13.7 billion years old, the earth 4.6 billion, sex a billion years or so, and humans (depending on how you define "human") for a couple million years. 10:6

    "Jesus said unto him, Go thy way; thy faith hath made thee whole. And immediately he received his sight." 10:52

    "The beginnings of sorrows."
    The end of the world will be marked with wars, famines, and earthquakes. (Thank God for that helpful hint!) 13:8

    "In those days ... the moon shall not give her light, and the stars of heaven shall fall." Of course this is nonsense. The billions of stars will never fall to earth and the moon does not produce its own light. 13:24-25

    When Jesus was crucified, there was three hours of complete darkness "over the whole land." It is strange that there is no record of this extraordinary event outside of the gospels. 15:33

    Luke

    When was Jesus born? 2:1

    Being forty days ... And in those days he did eat nothing."
    The Science of Starvation: How long can humans survive without food or water? 4:2

    The devil takes Jesus to the top of a mountain and shows him "all the kingdoms of the world." I guess the world was flat in those days. 4:5

    Jesus cured Peter's mother-in-law (by "rebuking" her fever) so she could get back to work serving them. 4:38-39

    The people brought all their sick people to Jesus, and he cured every one of them. 4:40

    Jesus cures a man with leprosy. 5:12-13

    Jesus cures a paralytic by forgiving his sins, thereby proving that he is God (since only God can forgive sins) and paralysis is caused by sin. 5:18-25

    Jesus heals a man with a withered hand. 6:6-10

    Jesus heals people that are "vexed with unclean spirits." 6:18

    "The whole multitude sought to touch him: for there went virtue out of him, and healed them all." 6:19

    Jesus cures the centurion's slave. 7:2-10

    "And he that was dead sat up, and began to speak." 7:12-15

    Within a single hour, Jesus cured people of various plagues, evil spirits, and blindness. 7:21

    Jesus stops a storm by rebuking the wind and waves. 8:23-24

    Jesus heals a woman "having an issue of blood." It's the usual story: none of the doctors could cure her, but the faith hearer (Jesus, in this case) could. 8:43-44

    "Thy faith hath made thee whole." If you have enough faith, you will never get sick. (Illness is caused by sin and lack of faith. Medical science is unnecessary.) 8:48

    Jesus brings Jarius' dead daughter back to life. 8:49-55

    Jesus gave his disciples authority of all devils and to cure diseases. 9:1-2

    "He [Jesus] ... healed them that had need of healing." 9:11

    Epilepsy is caused by devils. 9:39

    Jesus cures an epiletic child by rebuking an unclean spirit. 9:42

    Jesus tells his disciples to do two things: heal the sick and say the kingdom of heaven has come upon you. 10:9

    People who cannot speak are possessed with devils. 11:14

    "Some of them said, He casteth out devils through Beelzebub the chief of the devils ... and others ... sought of him a sign from heaven."
    A reasonable hypothesis (assuming devils exist) and a fair request (assuming a god exists). 11:15-16

    "If I by Beelzebub cast out devils, by whom do your sons cast them out?"
    Jesus believed the Pharisees could cast out demons, too! 11:19

    Jesus says it is impossible to get rid of unclean spirits. If you manage to evict one, he'll soon return with seven others "more wicked than himself" and you'll be worse off than you were before. So just learn to live with whatever unclean spirits that are currently possessing you. 11:24-26

    Jesus thinks that eyes can be evil. 11:34

    Jesus heals a woman with "a spirit of infirmity" by casting out a devil. (All illness is caused by devils.) 13:11-16

    Jesus heals ten lepers. 17:12-14

    Jesus believed the story of Noah's ark. He thought it really happened and had no problem with the idea of God drowning everything and everybody. 17:26-27

    Jesus also believes the story about Sodom's destruction. He says, "even thus shall it be in the day the son of man is revealed." This tells us about Jesus' knowledge of science and history. 17:29-32

    Jesus heals a blind man. 18:35-43

    "And there shall be signs in the sun, and in the moon, and in the stars." 21:25

    When Jesus was crucified, there was three hours of complete darkness "over all the earth." It is strange that there is no record of this extraordinary event outside of the gospels. 23:44-45

    John

    Jesus had remote viewing skills. 1:48-50

    "The wind bloeth where it listeth."
    Jesus says that no one knows which way the wind is blowing. But, of course, he was wrong about that. The direction and speed of the wind are easily measured. 3:8

    "If I have told you earthly things, and ye believe not, how shall ye believe, if I tell you of heavenly things?"
    Good question, Jesus! He was wrong about creation in Mk 10:6, wrong about the flood in Lk 17:26-27, and wrong about the smallest seed in Mt 13:31-32. So why would anyone believe him when he talks about heaven in Jn 3:16? 3:12

    Jesus heals a nobleman's son. 4:46-51

    Whoever enters a pool after it is stirred up by angels will be cured of "whatsoever disease he had." 5:4

    Jesus cures a paralytic man. 5:5-9

    Jesus believes people are crippled by God as a punishment for sin. He tells a crippled man, after healing him, to "sin no more, lest a worse thing come unto thee." 5:14

    The disciples ask Jesus about the cause of a man's blindness. Was it because he or his parents sinned? Jesus said neither had sinned. The man was born blind so that Jesus could show off his powers by curing him of his blindness. 9:1-3

    Jesus spits on the ground, mixes his spit with the dirt, and rubs the muddy spit on (or in?) a blind man's eyes. Then he told him to wash in the pool of Siloam. After that, the blind man could see again. The Bible doesn't say whether it was the holy spit, holy mud, or holy water that did the trick. 9:6-7

    "Except a corn of wheat fall into the ground and die, it abideth alone: but if it die, it bringeth forth much fruit."
    Jesus was wrong about seeds. If a seed dies, it dies. It only produces a new plant if it stays alive (in a dormant stage) until it germinates. Dead seeds bring forth no fruit. 12:24

    Acts

    "Ye men of Galilee, why stand ye gazing up into heaven?"
    This verse was used by a Dominican friar to discourage the use of Galileo's telescope. (Notice the pun on Galileo's name in "men of Galilee".) 1:11

    "The sun shall be turned into darkness, and the moon into blood."
    It happens with every solar or lunar eclipse. 2:20

    Peter heals a lame man. 3:2-7

    "Spoken by the mouth of all his holy prophets since the world began"
    The prophets have spoken "since the world began," which means that humans have been around since the creation of the world. 3:20

    "When they had prayed, the place was shaken."
    The first prayer-caused earthquake. 4:31

    The sick were healed just by touching the shadow of Peter. 5:15-16

    Peter heals a man with palsy. 9:33-34

    Peter raises Tabitha from the dead. 9:36-40

    Sick people are oppressed by the devil. 10:38

    Paul heals a crippled man. 14:8-10

    After only two years of preaching, everyone in Asia had heard the word of the Lord! 19:10

    Sick people were cured by touching the handkerchief or apron of Paul. And the evil spirits when out of them." 19:12

    Paul is bitten by a poisonous snake and yet lives. The "barbarians" who were shipwrecked with him thought he must be a murderer since he was bitten; but then they changed their minds and thought him to be a god since he didn't die. (The snake story is especially interesting since there are no poisonous snakes on Malta, and there is no evidence of their existence in the past.) 28:3-6

    By praying and touching the sick people of Malta, Paul cures them of their diseases. 28:8-9

    Romans

    The existence and nature of God are self-evident; thus, unbelievers are "without excuse." 1:20

    The Religious Right often uses Romans 1:21-25 to condemn environmentalists. 1:21-25

    Paul claims that before Adam sinned death did not exist. But, of course, death didn't enter the world a few thousand years ago because of Adam's sin. Death has been a part of life since life first arose (on this planet, at least) a few billion years ago. 5:12

    "The whole creation groaneth and travaileth in pain together until now."
    Some Christians use this verse to show that we live in a sin cursed world. (But others disagree.) 8:22

    Paul says that everyone, even in his day, had the gospel preached to them. Even the Native Americans, Asians, Pacific Islanders? 10:18

    1 Corinthians

    Those who eat and drink unworthily often get sick and die. (And then go to - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -.) 11:30

    "In Adam all die."
    Nothing died before Adam sinned. 15:22

    Paul shows his ignorance (and God's) of biology by saying that only dead seeds will germinate. Actually, a seed must be alive to germinate. 15:36

    "All flesh is not the same flesh: but there is one kind of flesh of men, another of beasts."
    This verse is used by Creationists to argue against both evolution and any attempt to create "human-animal hybrids" or "chimeras." 15:39

    "The first man Adam"
    Young Earth Creationists use this verse to support a literal reading of Genesis. "If we cannot believe in the First Adam, why believe in the Last [Christ]?" 15:45

    "And afterward that which is spiritual."
    Asa Gray, the foremost American botanist in the 19th century and close friend of Charles Darwin, used this verse to support the idea that the Bible is not inconsistent with human evolution. 15:46

    2 Corinthians

    "As the serpent beguiled Eve through his subtilty"
    Paul believed the silly talking snake story in Genesis 3. 11:3

    Ephesians

    Satan is the "prince of the power of the air." Until modern times Christians believed that Satan was responsible for storms and droughts. 2:2

    Colossians

    "For by him were all things created.... All things were created by him, and for him.... And by him all things consist." Including guinea worms? 1:16-17

    1 Timothy

    "For Adam was first formed, then Eve." Young Earth Creationists use this verse to show that Paul believed the creation story in Gen 2:18-22. 2:13

    "Science falsely so called"
    Avoid science, especially that which disagrees with Paul.
    This verse is often used by believers to justify the rejection of any idea, scientific or otherwise, that contradicts the bible. 6:20

    Hebrews

    God set the earth on a foundation; therefore, it does not move. 1:10

    "Whose voice then shook the earth: but now he hath promised, saying ... I shake not the earth only, but also heaven."
    When God speaks there are earthquakes (and heavenquakes). 12:26

    James

    James says that, even in his day, all beasts, birds, serpents, and sea creatures had been tamed by humans. 3:7

    If you are sick, rely on the power of prayer. It works every time. 5:14-15

    By praying, Elias was able to keep it from raining for three and a half years. 5:17

    "Eight souls were saved by water."
    God drowned everyone on earth except for Noah and his family. This verse is used by young-earth Creationists to show that New Testament writers believed the Old Testament stories. 3:20

    2 Peter

    "God ... spared not the old world, but saved Noah."
    Young Earth Creationists use this verse to show that the New Testament authors believed in the flood story. (So you should too.) 2:4-5

    1 John
    "Love not the world, neither the things that are in the world."
    Don't love nature, or study it, or try to protects it. 2:15

    Revelation

    "Behold, he cometh with clouds; and every eye shall see him." This could only happen on a flat earth. 1:7

    "Thou hast created all things, and for thy pleasure they are and were created." God created parasites, pathogens, and predators for his very own pleasure. One of his favorite species is guinea worms. 4:11

    The sixth seal is opened and there is a great earthquake, the sun becomes black, and the moon red, the stars fall from heaven, and mountains and islands move around. 6:12-14

    "And the stars of heaven fell unto the earth...." To John, the stars are just little lights a few miles away that can easily fall to the earth. 6:13

    John "saw four angels standing on the four corners of the earth." Well, I guess that settles it: the earth is flat and square-shaped, or at least quadrilateral in shape. 7:1

    An angel threw the censer down to earth, causing thunder, lightning, and earthquakes. 8:5

    "And there fell a great star from heaven, burning as it were a lamp, and it fell upon the third part of the rivers, and upon the fountains of waters." In the Bible, stars are just little lights that can fall to the ground from the sky. 8:10

    The fourth trumpet smites one third of the sun, moon, and stars. 8:12

    "I saw a star fall from heaven unto the earth." 9:1

    "There were lightnings, and voices, and thunderings, and an earthquake, and great hail." 11:19

    The dragon's tail smacks down to earth one third of the stars. To the author of Revelation, the stars are just little lights that can fall to the ground from the sky. 12:4

    The seventh vial: voices, thunders, lightnings, earthquakes, hail. 16:17-21

    "And there was no more sea."
    For an old sailor like me, this verse, if it were true, would be one of the saddest verses in the Bible. 21:1


----------



## Terminal Idiot (Jan 25, 2014)

Yeah, but are you sure this doesn't work?

God's law for lepers: Get two birds. Kill one. Dip the live bird in the blood of the dead one. Sprinkle the blood on the leper seven times, and then let the blood-soaked bird fly off. Next find a lamb and kill it. Wipe some of its blood on the patient's right ear, thumb, and big toe. Sprinkle seven times with oil and wipe some of the oil on his right ear, thumb and big toe. Repeat. Finally kill a couple doves and offer one for a sin offering and the other for a burnt offering. 14:2-52


----------



## jmharris23 (Jan 25, 2014)

Terminal Idiot said:


> @jm
> 
> And for the record, not that anyone cares what I think, I think you come here just to try and get us worked up with your non responses. Which seems par for the course in this forum. You type lots of words but never really give answers.



Actually, I was an active part of the Spiritual Forum(s)long before it became a debate hall over the existence of God. 

I come here every day because I am a moderator and I read all the newly posted threads. 

I contribute when I feel like it because although I completely disagree with the atheist worldview I enjoy good conversation and honest debate. 

That said, I am sorry I have wasted your time and mine. While I will continue to moderate the forums, I promise never to be involved in this forum again other than for moderation purposes. 

Now you will no longer have to concern yourself with my non-responses.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 25, 2014)

jmharris23 said:


> Actually, I was an active part of the Spiritual Forum(s)long before it became a debate hall over the existence of God.
> 
> I come here every day because I am a moderator and I read all the newly posted threads.
> 
> ...



I would ask you to reconsider. I would miss the company as you are one of the few I can have a serious conversation with.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 26, 2014)

bullethead said:


> I would ask you to reconsider. I would miss the company as you are one of the few I can have a serious conversation with.



Me to, as a fellow Christian I believe you are doing a fine job  defending Christianity and as a moderator too. I like your beliefs that suggest Creation could be described by science. Perhaps the scriptural writer said "explain it to me like I'm a four year old.
God is the greatest scientist. Everything he created can be explained by science. That doesn't take anything away from God.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jan 26, 2014)

> Originally Posted by bullethead View Post
> I would ask you to reconsider. I would miss the company as you are one of the few I can have a serious conversation with.





Artfuldodger said:


> Me to, as a fellow Christian I believe you are doing a fine job  defending Christianity and as a moderator too. I like your beliefs that suggest Creation could be described by science. Perhaps the scriptural writer said "explain it to me like I'm a four year old.
> God is the greatest scientist. Everything he created can be explained by science. That doesn't take anything away from God.


I too would ask you to reconsider. I think the majority of us respect this -


> although I completely disagree with the atheist worldview I enjoy good conversation and honest debate.


----------



## Terminal Idiot (Jan 26, 2014)

bullethead said:


> I would ask you to reconsider. I would miss the company as you are one of the few I can have a serious conversation with.



I would ask you to reconsider also. 

However, you response kind of proved my point. I asked, what I think was, a reasonable question in post 40 and you didn't respond. You chose to go emotional with "sorry I wasted your time" - which I never said you did. And, "you will never have to hear from me again" - which I never said I wanted.


----------



## ambush80 (Jan 26, 2014)

jmharris23 said:


> Actually, I was an active part of the Spiritual Forum(s)long before it became a debate hall over the existence of God.
> 
> I come here every day because I am a moderator and I read all the newly posted threads.
> 
> ...



Stay.  Your example carries more weight than any claims of tornadoes rebuked or exorcisms.


----------

